# Night Club Stage Fire



## TNJ (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi,

I have been doing some research on trying to find some violations regarding a stage fire that occurred at a night club. Some background information about this - the night club owner had hired non-licensed electricians to build him a sound stage and do all the electrical wiring for him. Obviously they did not do it correctly and the stage caught on fire. Those individuals had wires laying all over the place underneath the stage and in some places had plugged multiple extension cords into one another. I believe the State of Ohio follows the NFPA codes. Also, being this occurred in 2011, I would need to find the code violations from NFPA NEC (2011). Can anyone help with the codes relative to commercial buildings and the requirements for conduit for electrical wiring, as well as, the prohibition against stapling wires to 2x4 cross members? Any other violations that can point me in the right direction will help to! 

Thank you!


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This site is for electrical pros only. Please fill out your profile.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

@TNJ Please fill out your profile and introduce yourself.


----------



## TNJ (Nov 9, 2018)

Bird dog said:


> This site is for electrical pros only. Please fill out your profile.


I was not aware. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Not sure what dog you are in the fight but you need to hire a qualified electrical contractor and/ or electrical engineer as an expert witness.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

It wasn't the electricians fault, it was probably yours.

He just did what you told him, and one of your lights caught something on fire, and your looking for someone else to blame.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Helmut said:


> It wasn't the electricians fault, it was probably yours.
> 
> He just did what you told him, and one of your lights caught something on fire, and* your looking for someone else to blame*.


Isn't that the new American way?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. 
However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.

*Your account is still open and active. * I wait for your profile. TIA.


----------

